# I want to ride horses NOT ponies!



## moozie (Jun 14, 2017)

So i consider myself a beginner rider...been riding for two seasons at this barn that I really like..I also reallly like my coach..the only problem is they keep assigning me large ponies to ride...i personally prefer horses to ponies....I have nothing against ponies I just find the ride much smoother on horses,...anyway I have asked my coach for horses but they keep ignoring my request...how can I ask the barn manager for what I need without coming across as difficult and picky?? please help


----------



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

Why are you so adverse to ponies? I'm sure there's a reason the barn has assigned you these horses, maybe the horses are more complicated rides or unsuitable for beginners? I think if they are ignoring your request then there's most likely a good reason behind it, and nobody NEEDS to not ride a pony - they're not any different from horses other than a few inches at the wither!

If it's because horses are smoother (not necessarily true!) then perhaps they assign you to ponies to help you develop your seat rather than putting you on something super comfy. 
If it's about pride, then just remember there have even been pony sized olympic showjumpers. The most versatile and willing horse I've ever worked with is a pony. It may just be the individual temperaments of the ponies vs horses, but also remember that if this is a busy lesson barn then they will have to put the lighter riders on the smaller horses. It would be unfair to burden the larger horses with extra work for no extra reason than people don't want to ride the ponies.

At the risk of sounding blunt, I don't believe there is a way to push the matter further without coming across as picky and demanding. If you're a beginner and are enjoying your lessons and learning, then trust your barn to make the right decision for you.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

It also may be that the horses have to be used in lessons where they can carry larger people, and you are of the size appropriate to ride ponies, so they save the horses for lessons that require a larger horse. Don't underestimate how hard it is to run a lesson program and keep the horses/ponies sound with a reasonable and appropriate work load!

What does your instructor actually say when you ask? Just "no," or no, and an explanation?

ETA: Sorry, just saw Celeste Jasper's response above, where she address the same question about weight bearing.


----------



## moozie (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks for your reply..I don't think I'm adverse to ponies just because they are ponies. It's just a matter of preference i think..when I compare my riding experience on horses vs ponies at this barn...I feel like I've enjoyed myself a lot more on the horses. Anyway, it could be that they are trying to develop my seat and make me more versatile as you say but I have a feeling it has to do more with my size (i'm petite). They have a lot of beginner horses that I've seen other beginners use frequently and I think they reserve them for bigger riders. I understand the points you made in your response but a part of me feels like it's unfair that I get assigned to the smaller horses just because of my size..at the very least I would like a good balance between riding horses and ponies.


----------



## PaisleysMom (Feb 22, 2017)

There really shouldn't be anything to complain about unless the ponies you are riding are wildly misbehaving and unsuitable for your riding level. Perhaps this barn doesn't have a horse-sized mount that is appropriate for you. I don't believe a horse is more/less smooth than a pony - it is all on the individual animal, as well as your ability to smooth out the ride and sit the trot correctly.

Remember too that this is a lesson barn. There are likely dozens of other riders that come each week and their horses are probably on a set schedule with specific levels and sizes of riders so no one is overworked. Changing horses was always a huge issue that was brought up almost daily at the very large lesson barn I used to teach at (45 horses, 300+ students each week). Each horse had a very strict schedule and our rule was a maximum of 7 rides, one full day off per week, only one riding day could be 2 rides (and NEVER back-to-back classes, minimum of two hour break if they went more than once, and only for lower, W/T only, levels). So if I had a parent/student complaining about the horse they were assigned to you can see how difficult it is to change out a horse for a different one and adjusting their whole weekly schedule. Of course, if there was a legitimate concern with the horse and rider pair this would happen, but just because "Spot is too hard, I can't make her trot", does not automatically get you a new ride. We usually had a few horses assigned to each class so we could trade within a group lesson but those horses were it. So do keep that in mind. If they only have so many horses to use for lessons or other classes are going on while you are there you might be stuck with this mount for a while.

Every horse/pony will teach you something different. If your rides are going well, you are likely not going to get a different mount and you will come across difficult. Keep working hard - as you continue to improve and advance you will get to ride different types of horses and ponies. You won't stuck on the same one forever.


----------



## moozie (Jun 14, 2017)

Well when I asked I got brushed off kind of..When I asked my instructor if it had to do with my size she said yes partly..I understand the difficulty of running a lesson program..im sure it's pretty difficult.. but the selfish part of me feels like if I'm paying good money to learn how to ride horses I should get the opportunity to ride them..again i'm not against ponies i just like horses because of their long strides.. the trot feels a lot more smoother to me. I dont know maybe it's all in my head and there's really no difference.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I learned to ride on a pony-sized Paso Fino, and the QH I ride right now is also technically a pony. I think the smoothness of gaits doesn't depend on if the equine is a horse or pony; I mean, riding the Paso Fino is as smooth as sitting in a rocking chair, while Blue the QH's gaits are also pretty smooth. What breeds are the ponies you ride?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree that you are in a lesson barn, and thus have to ride what is assigned to you
While I agree gaited horses that are relatively small, are smooth, but it has more to do with the fact that they are gaited, and not size.
There is also the fact that the term, 'pony movement' is often used to describe 
a horse that has quick leg action,with relatively high knee action.
Even horses vary greatly in the smoothness of their movement, with horses that move flat kneed being away different type to ride then those with a lot of knee action
At any rate, you are learning basics, and when you get your own horse, can decide the type of equine you would like to ride, but for now you are stuck with the lesson equine assigned to you


----------



## moozie (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm not too sure..I just know that they are ponies..or very short horses


----------



## moozie (Jun 14, 2017)

hmm ok...Can I ask what other types of barns are there other than lesson barns? I'm really new to the sport so just trying to learn everything without coming across as ignorant. also what's the best/fastest way to learn about different kind of horses? I rotate among 2-3 ponies in my barn and that doesnt give me a whole lot of variety. thanks


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Every particular horse (or pony!) has something to teach you, especially if you're a beginner rider. I prefer mares over geldings, but my lesson program only used geldings o i only occasionally rode mares when people asked me to exercise theirs. One of the lesson horses was a super lazy horse, who wouldnt trot without the trainer chasing him with a lungewhip. I HATED him. Of course I got put on him every week for a year... 

After a few months I found his buttons, he needed you to stay out of his mouth and steer with your legs. No constant nagging with your leeg is he was already trotting. If you gave him one good smack with the crop the first time he ignored your leg he would be a willing partner the rest of the ride. He taught me how to sit the canter, I learnt to jump on him, and frankly, I still miss his comfy trot sometimes! 

I then started leasing and the only horse available was a small (not pony, but one of the smaller horses at the barn) gelding. I didnt even get along with him at first. Now, almost a year later, I no longer lease him, he is mine and I ADORE him. He has a character like a grumpy old man sometimes, but he is the most honest jumper you'll find, he tries his heart out if I ask the right questions the right way, he teaches me so much and he makes me laugh every time I'm on him. 

If I would have picked a horse out of a lineup without knowing them I would have gone for a heavy-built warmblood, preferably a mare, and preferably bay with a big blaze. I ended up with a small, narrow, underweight grey gelding, with a tendency to spook and bolt, but with a heart of gold. I wouldnt have it any other way. 

My point is, don't get too hung up on what your preference is, every horse is very different, and you can grow to love even the ones you hated the first few rides if you focus on what theyre teaching you.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

moozie said:


> hmm ok...Can I ask what other types of barns are there other than lesson barns? I'm really new to the sport so just trying to learn everything without coming across as ignorant. also what's the best/fastest way to learn about different kind of horses? I rotate among 2-3 ponies in my barn and that doesnt give me a whole lot of variety. thanks


The fastest way to learn is to read, read, read, read and read some more. Watch lots of videos, ask questions, NO question is dumb if you truly are trying to learn. 
I would ask your riding instructor what kind of horse you are riding and how tall they are. Basically you should ask her any question you want to know.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

@moozie My husband is a little over 6'3 and at his lesson bard he rode a very short horse - Cody may be 14.2H - but he rode her for months with his feet hanging almost to her knees. That horse has speed and get up and go - yes her gaits were choppier but what he learned from her is to ride with his seat and not his legs. He would not give up those lessons for anything- he trusted his trainer and is thankful he did.

I think you may be wanting to display a certain "image" when you are riding and riding a shorter horse/pony does not meet that image. You are there to learn to ride - take advantage of the different animals available to you - you never know how those experiences will help you in the future.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Being petite does have advantages! You have more options that someone 6 foot and 250 pounds. : )
Another way to learn is going to shows, watching classes, wandering the barns. Instructor/trainers are in the business of adding to their customer lists as a rule. You might find one with a program that better serves what you want.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Best horse I own is 13.0 hands tall. Wiggly walk, a trot that makes you pee blood, glass smooth canter and gallop. Turns on a dime, very sure-footed, zips up and down places we dismount from the other horses.

Me & my saddle weigh over 200 lbs, so I don't get to ride him much. Besides - my wife & DIL would arm-wrestle me for him! He's the small one in front. Yes, he is munching on desert weeds:








​ 
He spent time as a lesson horse, MOSTLY carrying lighter riders. The bigger horses tended to get assigned to the bigger riders. He also tended to be assigned to more advanced riders because he was quicker to rebel against stupidity than a lot of other horses. When he came up for sale, no one wanted him so we got him free. Including his tack and delivery.

I hope my 15.0 hand Arabian/mustang gelding someday gets to be as good as that small horse is!


----------



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

Two out of my three horses are technically "ponies". In terms of smoothness vs height... my medium sized horse/pony is the smoothest, my smallest horse/pony is in the middle, and my actual "horse" is the choppiest.

With that being said, HOW I ride each of them affects their smoothness the most. If I rate their speed properly and have them collected, even the bounciest one has a manageable sitting trot. I am not sure where you are in terms of learning collection or rating speed, but maybe that is something your instructor wants to have you learn on the ponies. In my opinion, in the beginning, it is easier to feel collection on a horse with not as smooth of a stride.

If I have someone ride (any of my horses) that doesn't have a good seat, or hands, the horses tend to hollow out, speed up and are slightly rougher rides. 
As my instructor says "Get with your horse, they can't get with you" meaning concentrate on your body following their movements.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I have to say I often insist on NOT riding certain horses and, because I'm much older than OP, I always get my way.

However, it almost always has to do with safety. As soon as a horse starts bucking with intent, rearing or trying to fight with other horses it's out of my rotation. I immediately get off and hand it back to its handler, thanking them politely. No, I don't need to learn how to re-train rank horses. I'm not learning how to be a trainer.

Also, I have to say that I prefer forward horses and I politely state so to the proprietor. If they don't do anything to accommodate my preference, I somehow always end up taking my business elsewhere. Generally, yards that have kept me around the longest accommodated my preferences in most cases. Sure, sometimes there are not enough forward horses to go around, and I'm happy to oblige but I don't stick around if my lessons are consistently irritating.

I'm not going to go up against the wisdom of so many experienced people in this thread, but it is my money and I get what I want for it.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

@Horsef That is totally fine, and absolutely your right to ask them to accomodate your wishes (especially with the rearing/bucking horses!) 

Since the OP is a beginner rider I think we're all just trying to make them see the benefit of riding lots of different horses, and trying to stick it out with those that maybe dont fit your 'ideal'. Especially since their preference seems to be based solely on height, and not so much on character (forward/not so forward/bucking/rearing etc). Of course some people are more suited to particular horses, and a lesson program shouldnt put their students on bucking/rearing horses unless the student has an interest in learning how to deal with those! I think for most of the posters here the difference between pony vs horse isnt really something relevant. Or at least its less significant than the difference (in character/level/bounciness of trot etc) between two horses the same size can be!


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm a bit torn between saying that when you're riding someone else's horses you should trust that the horse they're pairing you with is a good fit for you. And you should be flexible and versatile, not everything will always be the way you think it should be. (I know, I rode some not-so-great lesson horses) However I also see the argument you are making - you are paying THEM to teach you how to ride, you are a customer, and you shouldn't be brushed off. Especially if the only reason truly is that the other customers cannot ride the ponies due to their size, and you are fully capable of handling the horses you want to ride.

Ultimately as a paying customer you are more than welcome to take your business elsewhere if you're unhappy with where you're at for any reason. Whether anyone agrees with the reasons or not. Personally I would just be happy with a good instructor. They are not easy to find. Part of being a great rider is being able to ride a variety of horses even if you don't particularly care for them.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Another voice of experience from working in a riding school (lesson barn).

It is a never ending struggle trying to keep everyone happy. If I have 3 people having a lesson, 2 petite ladies and one 6ft broad guy, guess who's getting the 17hh Irish Draught (assuming all are the same ability etc.). If you've requested a bigger horse but all the horses are currently in use bar one, who just came back from a two hour hack half an hour ago, you're getting a pony. It's not us being ignorant of your wishes, we just have to accommodate a lot of people, and look after our horses welfare.

I'm someone who definitely prefers to ride horses, but I rode what I could when I was escorting rides out. Sometimes it would be a full livery (boarder) who we would exercise, sometimes it would be a lesson horse. So I could be riding out with customers on a 14hh cob, or a 17.2 Warmblood, or an ex racehorse. As long as they were far along enough in their training, I would ride it.

Me on one of the horses I would ride regularly in that job - 14.2 cob gelding. For reference I was around 5'7 and 10 stone at the time.


----------



## moozie (Jun 14, 2017)

Frankly, I'm a bit torn too..I can appreciate the value of riding different types of horses and I'm open to riding ponies..just not ALL the time. I don't really want to have to take my business else where either, as I really like my coache's teaching style..I guess I just wanted some guidance on how to relay my concerns to her without being offensive, that's all.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

moozie said:


> Frankly, I'm a bit torn too..I can appreciate the value of riding different types of horses and I'm open to riding ponies..just not ALL the time. I don't really want to have to take my business else where either, as I really like my coache's teaching style..I guess I just wanted some guidance on how to relay my concerns to her without being offensive, that's all.


One thing I strongly believe in is that you can have (almost) anything in the world that you want_ if you are willing to work for it. _ So, if someone approached me and said "What can I do to earn xxxx," that is going to go a LOT farther than "Why can't I have xxxx." If you ask what you can do to get what you want, you are doing two things. 1.) Putting the ball in their court and 2.) Displaying a very humble attitude, which will get you MUCH further than just saying you want something. 

The answer may be as simple as having your lesson on a different day, when the horses are being used less.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I basically with the above, esp if ponies are not selected due to being more suitable for you at the moment, because of level of riding skill/training, but purely because the hroses are being 'saved' for larger/heavier riders
Whether 'we' ride short horses, ponies is irrelevant My trail horse , Carmen is only about 14.2hh, which is great, as she really walks out, her trot is okay, just long trotting on trails, and quality of movement on trail rides is not such a big deal
However, there is more to size that creates great mover(talking about smoothness ) IN A NON GAITED HORSE.
I rode many stock horses, cowhorse/reining bred, very athletic, even won pleasure classes at all breed type shows on them, besides the events they are bred for. Their movement can't compare, far as comfort to a good pleasure bred horse, and I am not talking riding them as per show ring, but out of trails, moving on.
So, get knowledge in evaluating a good mover, if that is your main focus. Decide in what events/discipline you would like to ride
The try to lease a horse or ride at a barn that focuses on that, and you will have hroses to ride that are suitable for your goals


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I get that! Maybe you can go up to him/her after a lesson and just explain that while you enjoy riding the ponies and understand that it is difficult ot accomodate everyone in a lesson program, you would love to get to ride a mix of horses and ponies! That sounds a lot more achievable than 'I dont want ot ride ponies anymore', and I'm sure that if you ask them nicely, while making them understand that you get that it might be hard to achieve, they will be much more willing to try and accommodate you where they can  I say to ask them after your lesson so they dont take it as an "I dont want to ride this pony you assigned to me now" which they likely wont be able to fix in that particular moment.

Or you could ask if they think you might be ready to ride some of the bigger horses, or what you would need to work on for them to assign those to you. They might not even be thinking about size or lesson management, but purely want you to learn something specific on the ponies before moving you on to the larger animals (Something like the mentioned improved seat etc)

Edit to add: Once you've asked leave it at that, and dont re-ask them every time you see them. If there is no change you can follow up in about 3 weeks with an easy 'Did you get a chance to think about what we talked about the other day...". Give them space and time to see if they can work something out


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

The other thing to consider might be to ask whether or not there are better days or times for you to come for your lessons when they might have more options for you. This will open up a more adult, open dialogue showing you are happy to compromise, rather than giving off the impression you are whinging (not saying you are, but I know I used to get frustrated with people when they would just demand a particular horse, with no reasoning other than "because I want to").


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

moozie said:


> Frankly, I'm a bit torn too..I can appreciate the value of riding different types of horses and I'm open to riding ponies..just not ALL the time. I don't really want to have to take my business else where either, as I really like my coache's teaching style..I guess I just wanted some guidance on how to relay my concerns to her without being offensive, that's all.


I'm all for trying out all sorts of horses. How else will you know what you do or don't like? But, at the same time (unless you are planning on an equestrian career), if you've learnt what your preferences are, why would you have to put up with something you don't like?

I know a lot of acomplished equestrians who don't like riding ponies. I don't think it's just a height thing. Even if it is, it's your money - do what you want for it.

I would suggest that you actually go to different yards and see how you like them. Politely state your preference and see if they can accommodate you. You might find that you come back to the original yard because riding for most of isn't just about the horse but the general atmosphere of enjoyment. And you might just come across a pony that you love riding

To me it sounds like that you aren't completely satisfied with the current yard for whatever reason and you are pinning it on the size of your mounts. Go out there and find a better fit.

I have to reiterate that, unless you want to, you should categorically refuse to ride dangerous horses. There are some unscrupulous people out there who will try to pull wool over your eyes with the old "You need to learn how to ride all sorts".


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My two best horses were 13.3H and 14.2H both considered ponies in their breeds. Both tough as nails and equally as gentle and unwavering where other horses might easily panic. They were with me the bulk of their lives and are laid to rest below the barn.

My orneriest, sassiest horse is 16.1H. He has zip, zero, nada to offer anyone less than an intermediate rider who wears a "no-fear" T-shirt and lives those words.

Several posters have stated legitimate reasons why you have lessons on the shorter horses. 

If you see it as demeaning to be put on smaller horses, you can either go to a barn where they will put you on a 17H horse that isn't safe for your skill level or stop taking lessons altogether. 

It's that simple. Oh wait, I could put you on that big Walking Horse of mine that really does need a skilled no fear rider and you can test your skills on his "I have your number in 60 seconds or less" self--------


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay, I love a horse,stock horse bred, between 15.3 and 16.3. I make no excuses!
While I have ridden many athletic shorter hroses, I always stopped at ponies
Even when my kids were young, I did not buy them ponies, but gave them well broke horses I had ridden/trained
Not to generalize, but many true ponies are never tuned up, maintained by adults and are truly kid broke, not in the sense of being great kids horses, but in the fact they showed no professional type training
I knew exactly what my kids were riding, riding horses I had first trained and ridden
I don't discount that there are some great ponies out there, ponies that carry adult riders, but, I can sympathize with anyone that does not wish to ride a pony, but a horse. Their choice. I have always ridden horses, never bought a pony, never will
If not happy ride ponies, change to a barn that just uses horses


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

I agree with Smilie, 

While there is nothing wrong with ponies at all, it is all preference.
It sounds like you've ridden ponies a fair few times now, enough to know what you enjoy or at least do not enjoy, and at the end of the day you are a paying customer, but most importantly horse riding is meant to be *fun!*
If continuing to ride ponies is stopping the fun, or you're spending time getting worried before the lesson starts because you don't want to be disappointed, I would change barns or speak to the barn owner, just be honest and direct. It doesn't have to be rude, everyone likes different things, and it does cost you money so in that sense it should be worth your while. 

Perhaps you could approach your current BO from a stand point of you are loving this facility/lessons and so on, but you really want to at least ride a horse every 2nd/3rd lesson (whatever you would be happy with) so you can come from a flexible stand point, while still hopefully getting a good result for yourself.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Lessons? Trainers, What's that?

I just got on and rode....been doing just that for the past 8 years now....


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I like the suggestion of asking what you can do to ride a horse. Come on a different day, achieve certain riding goals... whatever. My daughter decided a couple of years ago she wanted to jump (she was 10). I encouraged her to tell her coach, and I talked to the coach afterwards and said I'd be willing to pay for an extra weekly lesson if that's what it took. Her coach really liked the fact that my daughter took the initiative. Not all coaches will... but yours might. She was jumping within a couple of months  

I do agree with the others though. My daughter was stuck riding the slowest horse in the barn for so long. Mostly because she was always the youngest and this horse was the go-to beginner-safe horse that everyone started on. Only, my daughter had been riding for a long time at that point. One day, she made that slow horse go! I mean, really go! It was a breakthrough for her. She could make that slow, plodding mare move. Shortly after, the coach told her she was going to ride a new horse, after about two years on the slow girl. But this new horse was challenging - had just dumped her rider in a previous lesson. My daughter got on, and what do you know, she rode that horse like it was easy as pie. Next time, she tried another new horse. Lesson after that she was riding the brand-new horse no one had ridden yet! My point: she needed that breakthrough to realize that she could do more than just sit there. She could change how the horse moved, how it responded to her. Riding more challenging horses proved to her that she hadn't been riding the slowest horse in the group because she was a bad rider. She was riding it because it had something to teach her.


----------



## ollieandme (Jul 17, 2017)

I agree with what everyone is saying. Barn management is a difficult job. If your trainer isn't letting you ride horses, it is likely for a good reason. Often (even though it seems unfair and can be annoying) that reason is scheduling. Yes, it sucks to not ride the horse you want to ride. However, if you are riding lesson horses you don't get to be picky. If you want a specific breed or type of horse, it's on you to look for leasing or buying options. 

But aside from just the "it is what it is" response, there are positives to ponies! You can learn something from every horse you ride. The horse you ride has a bouncy gait? Good! You can improve your seat. The horse you ride has short strides? Awesome! You can learn to lengthen and shorten strides with legwork. The drawbacks of ponies are more than made up for by the learning experience.

If you still _really_ want to ride horses and not ponies, politely discuss it with your trainer. Ask if maybe being allowed to ride a bigger horse can be a reward for a really successful lesson or for developing a new skill you've been working on. Work with your trainer, not against her. You guys are a team! He/she wants you to enjoy riding as much as you want to, so be understanding that he/she is trying their best.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Not all ponies have short strides - that all depends on the breed/type.
You'll get as much experience riding a pony as you would riding a bigger horse, provided its well schooled and not unsuitable for the job
I worked in riding schools and mostly took the hacks out on ponies that were 13.2 to 14.2. It didn't bother me at all, in fact a few of them were among my all time favourites.
I have had big horses over the years, we have two 16+hand horses now but my DH mostly rides them, I prefer our 15handers and given the choice I'll take a good pony over a good horse any day!!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

"What can I work on to be able to ride the larger horses sometimes?"

It's either an issue that the larger horses are saved for the larger riders, or your skills are such that you're matched with the ponies because they suit your current needs better. Some larger horses in lesson programs are rather dull to the aids, and a small, light, novice rider may not be able to get them to do anything, while ponies tend to be more sensitive and respond better. If it's your skills that need improving, ask your coach what you can do to improve. Trying to better yourself and ride what you are given to the best of your ability will take you a lot farther than complaining. Most likely, you will look back and realize a few years from now how much those ponies that you didn't want to ride taught you.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

gunslinger said:


> Lessons? Trainers, What's that?
> 
> I just got on and rode....been doing just that for the past 8 years now....


Ooohhh the huge differences in 'horse' culture around North America and Europe, ey? 

Ponies, I can sorta see OP's issue, but its hard to really offer advice without knowing both sides of the story. That said, our first horse was a paint pony, probably a mustang cross... and she had a trot and a lope that was smooth as glass... and it was nice to know the ground wasn't that far down if you lost your seat.


I still think it was a mistake selling her... but... my daughter is a grown woman, so whaddya gonna do?


----------



## thepallypony (Jun 19, 2017)

honestly I get what you mean. I currently ride at a small barn with only 5 schoolies. one is great but used in the lesson before mine so i prefer to give him a break, my sister rides the other one in my lesson, 2 of them are too strong/scary for me so I am left with Midas. don't get me wrong he is a great horse but we just dont really click. he has helped me heaps and i love him but for every good ride i have on him i have at least 5 bad rides. If the timing was different i would swap horses but it just doesn't work out. 

I would suggest that you bring it up with the owner of the barn and just politly say how you are enjoying the lessons but you would like to try riding a horse for a change if possible. i am sure the owner will try to do something to keep you happy. if not just do what i am doing and just stick it out. eventually something will change and u will be able to ride another horse. 

finally let me just tell you something that is true for at least 90% of riders. when you are smaller you always get to ride ponies but you want to ride horses. when you are bigger you want to ride ponies, but you have to ride horses. make the most of riding ponies while you can, you have years where you can ride horses but you wont be able to ride ponies forever. my biggest regret in riding is asking to not ride ponies because i thought i was too good for them. you often learn the most from the horses you dont really want to ride


----------



## SamanthaApp (Jul 6, 2017)

I get people preferring a breed, some people love arabs, some love QH's, ect. But there are some breeds of horses that can be pony sized. 

If you are talking pony as in POA breed, that's one thing, some people like and dislike certain breeds based on certain characteristics. But if you are just looking at size maybe reconsider the size prejudice. You will overlook some amazing horses if you have a 15hh cut off or something equally arbitrary. I could ride 15hh and under for the rest of my life and never get bored. Each horse is different, all things being equal there is nothing a 17hh horse can do that a 14hh one can't, other than hold their head up too high for you to get the bridle on maybe  

Being a small rider is amazing! We can ride practically any size  I ride both ends of the spectrum now and I LOVE it.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

I did not get to have lessons when I was young. I would have ridden a donkey if I could have had lessons.


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

Whinnie said:


> I did not get to have lessons when I was young. I would have ridden a donkey if I could have had lessons.


I completely agree! I hate to say it, but this all sounds kind of whiney. Maybe it's just because I've only been taking lessons for a few months, but I'd be thrilled to ride any horse (or pony) they'd put me on. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

```

```



Whinnie said:


> I did not get to have lessons when I was young. I would have ridden a donkey if I could have had lessons.


I never had lessons either, but I didn't have access to an equine at all for the longest time. So, I rode our quieter cows! And when I was still really small and light, I'd even train our goats to carry me.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

moozie said:


> I have nothing against ponies I just find the ride much smoother on horses
> 
> I feel like I've enjoyed myself a lot more on the horses.
> 
> ...


Well being you are not sure if you are actually even riding ponies, I would not get too worked up about it. 

Not to mention, not all large horses have large strides or are smoother. 

My 15.2 hand quarter horse Red has a small stride. His trot, however, it "flat" and easy to sit for Western But that makes it quite hard to post on him (English) because he has such a flat trot.

My mom's horse she used to have (before having to put her down) was a 15.2 hand quarter horse who had such a _rough_ trot. Not comfortable at all.

My main horse I had when I was about 12 years old was 13.3 hands and she had a very nice smooth long trot. Technically a pony, she did not feel like it at all.

So quite honestly, SIZE has nothing to do with length of stride or how smooth a horse's trot will be.

Maybe I am reading the tone of your posts wrong but I think you just need to be _happy_ with being around horses in general and getting to have lessons. You can learn all the same things on a small horse that you can on a big horse.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

The first mare I showed was a Quarter HORSE with the most BONE JARRING, short strided gaits I have ever experienced. I learned to sit REALLY well :rofl: I didn't realize how bad she was until she was handed on to my younger brother to show and I had to experiment with other horses. Many people didn't realize she was a rough as she was because I made her look good ;-) I am grateful for her, as I feel like I could keep my seat on any horse I swing my leg onto.

Stick with it and it will pay off, we learn from the difficult ones and our frustrations!


----------



## Crazy4horses2 (Jul 12, 2017)

When I took my first "actual" riding lessons when I was around 13 my foster parents thought I was going to be using one of the lesson horses but instead I had to bring my own horse which was a extremely tall Tennessee Walker.

I had two lessons with that teacher and he labeled me as an advanced rider (I had been riding since 7 years old) and he couldn't teach me anymore. So my foster parents found an advanced riding lesson teacher that also gave barrel racing lessons as well. 

This time I didn't ride my horse he put me on a pony a very well trained pony and I was told to post the trot around his arena 1 full time I laughed and said that'll be easy I started her off and tried to post her trot and she stopped that's when my teacher laughed and said it's not so easy now she's trained to stop if you get out of rhythm! That's when I understood why he wanted me to only go around once because it took me quite a while to get all the way around the arena without her stopping.

I'd have to say that pony was the best equine that came into my life.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

You can tell by the responses who has given lessons and had to schedule horses. It basically comes down to 3 things. Is the riding level between the animal and rider compatible, what size riders am I going to have to schedule for that day (over the course of the week) and what type of lesson will the animal be in (beginner W/T, W/T/C, dressage, jumping, drill work/will they be doing more than one lesson on a given day? My child and I have both ridden everything from the ponies (for me that meant the sturdy tank Quarter pony) to the larger horses depending on what we were doing that day and what else was scheduled. You take the animal you are assigned. Now that my child is bigger he still occasionally gets to ride the ponies if all they are doing is flat work. He really misses riding them but he isn't allowed to jump on them as he is growing like a bad weed. One of his classmates was basically told she would not be able to jump unless there was a suitable mount because of her size (she is heavier than I am). She quit for a while. Now she is working on losing weight and riding without jumping. The question was not whether her weight was too much for the largest horse to go over a few jumps once a week but what else that horse was expected to do and whether or not she could remain sound with this girl jumping her (no). You protect your investment. My son is quite a bit lighter than that rider but getting really tall and his instructor wants him to move up to something larger. We thought we had a horse that would work but the owner decided to pull the horse from the lesson string and lease it out to a single rider. Now we're looking for something suitable that I hope we can trade lesson time with other riders for board as I have no room here and no way to trailer a horse right now. Over the years I have heard quite a few riders and parents complain about the animal assigned. The instructor always has a reason. You are paying her to instruct so respect her judgement and realize she has to protect her animals because without them she has no paycheck at the end of the day. If you can't understand that then either provide your own mount or find another lesson barn. Those horses put food on her table, heat in her house, gas in her car, you get the idea. they also are not a dime a dozen. You don't just open the internet and voila there are a rash of available lesson masters for next to nothing waiting to be snapped up. Most of the time you are buying an animal you have to put the miles on to make sure it is going to do what is asked of it and do it safely. You have a major investment in everyone of your lesson animals.


----------

